# Opinion on this chipper?



## velvetfoot (Aug 2, 2013)

http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/3948191097.html ?
I can't tell if it's a new and crappy kind or not.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 2, 2013)

How about this Tomahawk?
http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/3951749008.html
Would it have the potential to be better than my current pos mtd yard machines?
It doesn't look like it's been used that much.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 2, 2013)

New price is $750 at Lowe's.   Not sure how old this one is but if in good shape would certainly be worth it. However, you are a long ways from Watervlite! I'm even a bit over 100 miles from there, but don't think we'll be getting one so if you want it you can buy it.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 2, 2013)

Both are real Troy bilt units.  The 5 HP Tommy ain't a bad deal if you are only chewing up small bits and branches.  The 8 HP has a lot more grunt and you should be able to find one under $300 pretty easily.

I have no experience with the other (newer) unit but it certainly looks like a decent unit.  Would have to be up close to tell more.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks.
I'm looking at new MacKissic and DR units too.  Bigger bucks.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 2, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> New price is $750 at Lowe's.   Not sure how old this one is but if in good shape would certainly be worth it. However, you are a long ways from Watervlite! I'm even a bit over 100 miles from there, but don't think we'll be getting one so if you want it you can buy it.


Nope.  Only about 20 miles from Watervliet.  Perhaps you're thinking I'm in a different Sand Lake.


----------



## blades (Aug 3, 2013)

The orginial Troy built units were not to bad, but a pain to clear a jam, current small units are mostly for garden refuse. if it says 3" chip you be lucky to do 1.5". DR chippers and Bear cat chippers- purpose built , cost more but you would be way ahead. They show up once in awhile used. On my bear cat If I do jam it ( haven't managed to do that), 1 bolt to swing open the chamber and clear or replace knives. I have a couple small units, spend more time unjamming than working with those, if material is too damp they just jam. My bear cat is a 5" with 20hp works pretty good. ( really does do 5")  Stay away from the fold down feed hopper units no good way to clear a jam in those. Also make sure it has some sort of clutching arrangement otherwise , if not electric start, you are pulling the whole flywheel around when starting. If something is in the chamber and catches when you are pulling the cord, ouch.


----------



## DaveGunter (Aug 3, 2013)

velvetfoot said:


> Thanks.
> I'm looking at new MacKissic and DR units too.  Bigger bucks.



Hold out for the MacKissic, you won't regret it.  Used ones do show up but be ready to jump on it, when it does.  I own a crappy non-clutch type MTD and I have used a super tomahawk.  I looked for a year for the 25 year old 12p MacKisic I bought for $400, and travelled 150 miles to get it.  When I called MacKissic and gave them the serial number, I had a PDF of the manual in 5 minutes, and I can buy new replacement parts directly from them.  The things are built like a tank, out of steel that is welded and bolted.  MacKissic is a good old fashioned American company.  I have no vested interest in the company, I am just a satisfied owner.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Aug 3, 2013)

This is the one the pros used clearing out around the cabin.  It ran for a week and gobbled everything they threw in it!


----------



## StihlHead (Aug 3, 2013)

I have owned several chippers, from smaller 8 HP Tecumseh Craftsman & Bearcat, to large tow behind professional Brush Bandit 90/95 disk chippers. Presuming that you do not have 6-10 grand for a used Brush Bandit or Vermeer, I would opt for an 8 HP and larger Craftsman or TroyBilt style model. They do as much as the Bearcat and cost 1/3 the price. You need at least 8 HP, and a 10 or 12 HP is even better (though harder to find). I found the DR to be a waste of space. Actually, I do not like anything that DR makes. They claim to run against the big boy stuff, but they pale vastly in comparison. Similar with Bearcat. They rattle and make a lot of noise, but they do not do that much more than a Craftsman or TroyBilt. I own and have owned a lot of Craftsman (same chipper model as MTD) and TroyBilt yard tools, and I like them both.

Basically it comes down to hand fed jam and chip slow chippers for cheap, or roller feed huge disc and drum style chippers that do the business in a flash. If you have a tractor you have the option for 3-point chippers for less money, and they can chip large stuff.

Here is a nice smaller pro model chipper for 11 grand:

http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/grd/3972497987.html


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 3, 2013)

velvetfoot said:


> Nope. Only about 20 miles from Watervliet. Perhaps you're thinking I'm in a different Sand Lake.


 
My error. I thought the phone was area 517 which put it in MI and not NY.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 3, 2013)

I've seen a used homeowner chipper-only unit.  How important is the mulching shredder with the hammermill?
Locally they seem to have DR and MacKissic.  It's interesting that DR is made in Vergennes VT, and the MacKissic in PA somewhere.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 3, 2013)

velvetfoot said:


> I've seen a used homeowner chipper-only unit.  How important is the mulching shredder with the hammermill?.



Depends on what you want to run through the machine. If you want to run leaves/bark/splitter trash Eric through it to make mulch the. RS very important.  If you're goal is to just grind up limbs and branches into chips, them a chipper only unit will work fine.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks.  My wife is a gardener, and I guess we should do more mulching.  It would improve the rationale for purchase.  Looking at this one, but 1800 or so, whew:


----------



## DaveGunter (Aug 4, 2013)

velvetfoot said:


> Thanks. My wife is a gardener, and I guess we should do more mulching. It would improve the rationale for purchase. Looking at this one, but 1800 or so, whew:


 
That is exactly why I bought the MacKissic, the hammer mill shredder is fantastic for creating mulch or finely ground organic material that will compost in a fraction of the time.  There is NO decent dirt around my house so every bit of organic material that can be composted goes through the shredder, they have a variety of screen sizes available.  The chipper will handle small limbs no problem, start at the big end, when you get to the small end just toss it in the top hopper.  Anything too big for the chipper is firewood anyway.  One design difference the MacKissic has that other shredders I have used do not is that the hammers are free swinging, it cuts down on jams, and allows the mill to just keep beating the material into submission.  The only other unit I found that is similar is from BCS, called the BIO100.  Those are even pricer as you have to buy the power unit and the attachment, but if you are a serious gardener and will need other attachments also (tiller, mower, brush hog) than it might be worth it, BCS has been around forever and makes solid stuff.  They did make a stand alone chipper/shredder very much like the Mackissic, called the BIO80, although they are no longer in production, my local BCS dealer assured me they can still get parts for them.


----------



## DaveGunter (Aug 4, 2013)

Here are some pics of my 1988 vintage machine, original 5hp B+S motor does fine.  That's a pile of brush for today behind it, with the rounds from the tree that donated the material behind that.  There is a pile of yesterday's carnage right next to the machine, close up of the shred through the 1 inch screen, I think there is a 3/4 and 1/2 inch screen also available, thats an old PT 1x1 baluster is use to push stuff in.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 4, 2013)

I have a line on one for 145.  He's not the original owner and kept it outside and it has some rust, but he says the sheet metal is thick.  I wonder if can be painted?  Yours looks nice.


----------



## DaveGunter (Aug 6, 2013)

velvetfoot said:


> I have a line on one for 145. He's not the original owner and kept it outside and it has some rust, but he says the sheet metal is thick. I wonder if can be painted? Yours looks nice.


 
At that price it can't hurt to go take a look as long as it is not too far away.  As long as the frame is solid, all of the working parts should be readily replaceable.  Good luck.


----------



## blades (Aug 7, 2013)

What I have is the Bear cat 5720 chipper/ shredder, contrary to what another poster stated this is an excellent unit, the chipping section is a four knife ( double edged reversable) around121lbs disk type, the hammer mill portion has free swinging knives.  additionally the shredder section is adjustable from course to very fine with a single lever,  no changing screens. Last weekend (Sunday afternoon) I fed it 2 midsize brush piles and a large pile of splitter trash ( I pull out the stuff that works for kindling) Course it isn't cheap at a msrp of $8k.  Got it gently used for 1/2 never had anything through the chipper portion.  The gentleman that had it only used it to regrind mulch from recycling center.  This is road ready as well. The Mac's are good units and as I said before the 8hp Tomahawk is decent also although I do not know how difficult it is to clear a jam on either of  those.  Noise on any of these with decent power, come on its a hammer mill its going to make noise so does your lawn mower.
Things to look for: Clutch,  ability to clear a jam easily,  replaceable knives & ease of replacement, spare parts availability. ( note original Troy Built units are not supported by MTD)
By the way DR is a sales organization most of their items are sourced from other companies or imported to their specs. DR is a division of Country Home Products, but I did not do a bunch of discover work on Country Home to see if they are a true mfg or not. I have never owned any DR equipment so I can't comment on  usability.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Aug 10, 2013)

I owned a DR driveway grader and it worked like a charm.  Did everything advertised and seemed to be very well made.  I think it was made domestically, not an import, for whatever that's worth.


----------

